# Ford 5000 Oil filter with spin-on conversion.



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

My new 5000 has a spin-on conversion (C5NE-6884-C), but the Fram filter that is on it now is extremely faded and I can't find a number. Anyone know a filter number that fits this conversion?


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

MrChris,
I am pretty sure my 2000 had the same adapter and i believe it took a PH8A Fram filter. I am literally on the far side of the plant right now or Id go and look for you. Good luck.


----------



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

I found a photo with the adapter and a filter and was able to get a number from the filter in the photo. Cross referencing, I was able to determine that 

A Purolator L14670, PL14670, or PBL14670 are equal. However, if you like more filter area, you can use: L30001, PL30001, or PBL30001

L = regular quality
PL = Purolator One high quality
PBL = BOSS Synthetic media top quality.

I'm going with the PBL 30001


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice! thanks for the info.


----------



## MrChris (Oct 4, 2018)

For the record, Fram PH8A is also compatible as is the Fram PH16. In fact, when you finally get to a number, it is amazing how many filters out there fit. Very common size.

Here is the complete cross reference:

http://www.oilfilter-crossreference.com/convert/Purolator/L14670

Just keep in mind that the length of the filters listed vary greatly. Most times you want something that has a high volume so that there is a lot of filter media and the oil is passing slowly through the media. Since the filter is sticking out the side of the tractor, you almost have no limit unless you have a FEL or some such, but even then I doubt you'll hit.


----------

